

Goldman Sachs Predicts the World Cup Winner - paulblei
http://blogs.wsj.com/moneybeat/2014/05/28/goldman-sachs-predicts-the-world-cup-winner/

======
nextw33k
Of course the interesting bit is not the they think Brazil will win. Most
people say that before each world cup.

The interesting thing is that Portugal is ranked number 3 in the world and
only has a 0.9% chance to win.

Given that the analysis is only based on past performance and not individuals,
its really not a lot of value to real world predictions.

